# Juicy Joes is Open on Wednesday! Voters Discounts!!



## MarkK (2/8/16)

Good afternoon Eciggsa! 

Juicy Joes will be open on Wednesday the 3rd of August from 11am Until 1pm in the afternoon!
We will be offering 10% discount on all items in store to those with their Voters marks!

Come in and celebrate being a democratic South African with us!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## wiesbang (2/8/16)

I'll be there!


----------



## Yiannaki (2/8/16)

MarkK said:


> Good afternoon Eciggsa!
> 
> Juicy Joes will be open on Wednesday the 3rd of August from 11am Until 1pm in the afternoon!
> We will be offering 10% discount on all items in store to those with their Voters marks!
> ...


Awesome initiative and a rad way to get vapers to vote 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------

